# Amplificador Roberts Akai valvular



## pacchialatc (Dic 21, 2016)

Estimados muy buenas noches. encontré una joyita archivada en una casa de antiguedades. Un ampli Roberts (origen EEUU - licencia de Akai japón). Luego de adquirir mucha info en la net, decido encenderlo y medir tensiones con mucho cuidado.

El tema es que (verán en diagrama que adjunto) en la resistencia de 5k de la fuente (R52) se genera muuuucha temperatura al punto que comienza a quemarse la pintura con olor característico.

Las tensiones a controlar por diagrama se mantienen (con alguna oscilación) pero las de polarización de válvulas del previo caen un poco (incluso las de cátodo).

Se me ocurrió abrir la resistencia para medir corriente entre r52 y r51 y me marcó 34 mA. me parece una locura para consumo de las 2 6au6 y de la grilla de control de la 6dq5.

Agradezco cualquier aporte, muchas gracias y felicidades para los creyentes!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 21, 2016)

pacchialatc dijo:


> Estimados muy buenas noches. encontré una joyita archivada en una casa de antiguedades. Un ampli Roberts (origen EEUU - licencia de Akai japón). Luego de adquirir mucha info en la net, decido encenderlo y medir tensiones con mucho cuidado.
> 
> El tema es que (verán en diagrama que adjunto) en la resistencia de 5k de la fuente (R52) se genera muuuucha temperatura al punto que comienza a quemarse la pintura con olor característico.
> 
> ...



Hola caro Don pacchialatc , te recomendo chequear lo capacitor electrolitico "C32" (20uF) si ese acaso  no tiene elevadas fugas internas , recomendo tanbien que  desconfie de la propria valvula "V9" (6BQ5) y no "6DQ5" como aclarada arriba , en ese caso ustedes puede sacar esa valvula del zocalo y averiguar si lo resistor "R52" (5K) baja la tenperatura . 
Cheque tanbien "C47" (.002uF) porque ese tanbien estas conectado a los "+260V".
Mismo que el capacitor "C33" (20uF) estuvesse en corto circuito la curriente en ese ramo serias mui baja (nomas que 6miliamperios). 
!Suerte en lo mantenimiento desa Joia rarissima !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pacchialatc (Dic 21, 2016)

Daniel muchas gracias por el aporte. Mañana voy a chequear tu propuesta y luego te informo. Un abrazo y gracias nuevamente! !!!


----------

